# Hi from Stigy in Derby



## Stigy (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have a selfbuild Merc Sprinter conversion which went on the road Easter 2007. Since then we have been away most weekends and used it for all our weeklong hols. It's a great life but havn't tried wilding yet. The site is great and has inspired us to give it a try, we have been told that Aldbrough is a lovely place to visit so the stopover details there look very appealing. I came across this sight from a link in the Self Build Motor Caravaners Club and if anyone is doing a conversion is a good source of info.

We spend a lot of time up the Peak District so if I can help anyone with locations or advice just ask.

Thanks for a great site and we look forward to meeting you.

Stigy


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Stigy said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a selfbuild Merc Sprinter conversion which went on the road Easter 2007. Since then we have been away most weekends and used it for all our weeklong hols. It's a great life but havn't tried wilding yet. The site is great and has inspired us to give it a try, we have been told that Aldbrough is a lovely place to visit so the stopover details there look very appealing. I came across this sight from a link in the Self Build Motor Caravaners Club and if anyone is doing a conversion is a good source of info.
> 
> We spend a lot of time up the Peak District so if I can help anyone with locations or advice just ask.
> ...



Welcome Stigy to Wildcamping.
We had a little wild meet up your way a couple of weeks ago. It was at Cromford canal basin, look it up in the meets thread.
I hope you enjoy the site,


----------



## lenny (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, and welcome,Stigy enjoy the site as I'm sure you will.

I,myself am pretty new to the site and I find it amusing as well as informative.

P.S. When I'm not laughing,I'm Learning and that's just how I like It


----------



## Stigy (Jan 24, 2008)

***** said:


> Welcome Stigy to Wildcamping.
> We had a little wild meet up your way a couple of weeks ago. It was at Cromford canal basin, look it up in the meets thread.
> I hope you enjoy the site,



Hi I know it well, just never thought of staying overnight before. we have always used sites, until now

Cheers Stig


----------



## avandriver (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome from me too Stigy 



Steve


----------



## sundown (Jan 24, 2008)

hi, stigy,  and welcome, hope you enjoy the site
plenty tips, plenty advice, and a few laughs to boot


----------



## Trevor (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello and Welcome Stigy i am sure you will like it here.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Stigy and welcome from me.

I'm sure reading some of the posts on here will give you the confidence to have a go wildcamping yourself.

Your neck of the woods seems well located and offers plenty of potential for meets, so I'm sure there will be another one near you soon, so hopefully see you there.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 25, 2008)

*wild peak*

Hello Stigy, You are well placed, as are a few of us for wilding in the peak district. I am away as often as I can be and we hope to get a meet together towards the end of Feb, keep watching the posts.    regards Rick.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 26, 2008)

Stigy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We spend a lot of time
> up the Peak District so if I can help anyone with locations or advice just ask.
> ...



Welcome from abroad, Stigy  You're right this is a wonderfull site ,enjoy it .
And... if you have something about the Peak District don't be shy to share 
Cheers


----------

